# lost my job today



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

anyone know of any openings around brazoria county?


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

sorry real sressed out right now me and the wife live paycheck to paycheck so the brain aint workin to well right now so i forgot to put this.i was a machinist apprentice but will take just about anything i can survive on


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

I sympathize with you. I lost mine Monday.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm always looking for solid people. Unfortunately I only have entry level type positions in the bond business. It takes a little while to learn but if you're a solid, reliable hard worker you can make a decent living (not get rich). If you're interested go put an app in at AAA Bail Bonds in angleton right across from the courthouse. Talk to Reagan and mention 2cool. Best of Luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I heard someone say the other day that Brazoria County was hiring. Not sure exactly what for but I believe it was something like an equipment operator. Good luck and sorry to hear about the job loss.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry I can't help, but I do wish you the best of luck. I'll keep my ears and eyes peeled and let you know if I get any info on an opening.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I heard that Weatherford is expanding the machine shop in Pearland. I heard that they closed a facility in Norway and were moving everthing to Pearland. It way be worth a shop to try them.


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

check the city web sites and the county will post there openings on line.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Brother, I feel your pain. i lost my job last Friday. I'll keep a look out for you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang you guys who have lost your job...wish you the best!

TH


----------

